# Columbia truss bike year help



## ohmybike (Aug 13, 2018)

Looking to find out what  year is my Columbia bike. I bought it from a fellow caber said is all original. wheels I added my self they where missing. Pedals are Pearson stamp. The drop stand has a pat date 1915 and they look to be brass. I would like to know the year and what is not correct on the bike. Thank you much and enjoy pictures


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 13, 2018)

Might have a serial number on bottom.

Looks like early 1930's or late 1920's Archbar (or Arch Bar).


----------



## ohmybike (Aug 13, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might have a serial number on bottom.
> View attachment 852199
> Looks like early 1930's or late 1920's Archbar (or Arch Bar).


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2018)

1922 or 23.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 14, 2018)

1919.

The model 91 stamped on the badge designates the year. The "9" stands for the last year in the date in this era.


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> 1919.
> 
> The model 91 stamped on the badge designates the year. The "9" stands for the last year in the date in this era.




I thought the three piece crank was only a two year thing.


----------



## ohmybike (Aug 14, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> 1919.
> 
> The model 91 stamped on the badge designates the year. The "9" stands for the last year in the date in this era.




Awsome thanks. Are the fenders correct for that year? And what wheels should it have ?


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 14, 2018)

The fenders are correct. I will have to check the catalog when I get home tonight on the wheels.  I have a 1920, nearly identical but wheels often had multiple options. Mine has wood rims.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 14, 2018)

The fenders on this bike are deeper than MrColumbias 1920 bike. I thought deeper fenders came later? 
(I just picked up a 1921 arch Columbia and I am also trying to ID the correct year and parts!)


----------



## ohmybike (Aug 14, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> The fenders are correct. I will have to check the catalog when I get home tonight on the wheels.  I have a 1920, nearly identical but wheels often had multiple options. Mine has wood rims.





Thank you I would really appreciate that.


----------



## ohmybike (Aug 14, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> The fenders are correct. I will have to check the catalog when I get home tonight on the wheels.  I have a 1920, nearly identical but wheels often had multiple options. Mine has wood rims.





also pedals are marked (persons majestic mgf)


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 15, 2018)

Here is the info from the 1919 catalog for the Arch Bar.

Hopefully this will clear up some of the questions.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 15, 2018)

So the fenders on ohmybikes bike are from a later year? 1919 shows shallow fenders and 1920-21 shows the deep fenders?


----------



## ohmybike (Aug 15, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> So the fenders on ohmybikes bike are from a later year? 1919 shows shallow fenders and 1920-21 shows the deep fenders?
> 
> View attachment 853237




So now I’m on the hunt for shallower fenders.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 15, 2018)

Here’s MrColumbia’s bike. It’s my background on my phone. I also included pics of my project.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 16, 2018)

ohmybike said:


> So now I’m on the hunt for shallower fenders.





Dont get too hung up on that. It is very possible the fenders you have came from the factory. Catalog descriptions are the venue of marketing, not manufacturing. New parts for the next model year could be used early if the old ones were used up and the reverse is also true and old parts could be used up on the new model year. I've seen it way too often to be a random thing. I've worked in the factory and seen it first hand.


----------

